# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.08.00 and Sigma Firmware v.2.08 are out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v.2.08.00 and 
Sigma Firmware v.2.08 are out!*    *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added Yoda unlock solution (via ADB mode) for MTK *Alcatel* / *Vodafone* / *TCL* smartphones with new security 
to solve the following issues:  
♦ auto lock after direct unlock
♦ unavailable to enter unlock codes “The slot has been permanently locked”
♦ re-flashing is no more needed to unlock phones with new security 
2. New MTK Android smartphones have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Acer Liquid E3 / E380* (MT6589) *♦ Cellon M8047IU* (MT6589) *♦ Lenovo A308t* (MTK6572) *♦ True Smart 5.0* (MT6582) *♦ ZTE Leo S1* (MT6589)  *MTK Tab:*  MTK Calculator: 3 new Alcatel phones have been added:  *♦ OT-2004* *♦ OT-3074* *♦ OT-A383* 
More than 1250 PIDs for all supported MTK phones have been added  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

This video video shows the work of the unlock solution for MTK Alcatel smartphones with new security.     
Please note that this solution supports smartphones (NEW SECURITY) with  blocked counter of the wrong unlock codes, that couldn't be reseted even  after full master reset.  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

